# Hurricane Ridge was not nice to me on Friday



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Last Friday I took the ferry over to Port Angeles from Victoria. Broken cloud, about 15 degrees in town. I started up the Hurricane Ridge road, and about halfway up ran into some light misty rain. Not too bad, though. I was keeping warm with the effort of the ride. I came around a curve where I could see some of the peaks, and there were thin clouds scudding over the tops. 

Of course, the higher up the mountain I climbed, the wetter and colder it became. Finally, about a mile from the top I realized I could be in big trouble if I didn't head down ASAP. 

The ride down was a killer. Normally, the speed is 60-70 kph. That day I held it to 25-30 kph, and still I got into a close to hypothermic state. I was shivering so hard I had a problem keeping the bike balanced. I stopped a couple of times just to try to get some feeling back in my fingers. 

When I got to the ranger station, I asked to be let inside so I could warm up. It took about 15 mins before I stopped shaking enough to finish the ride down. I can honestly say I have never been that cold in my life. 

I learned a lesson that day. My advice is to take care when you ride into the mountains.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Every time I ride the Hurricane especially riding down even during summer gets pretty cold. I carry arm warmer, full fingered gloves and a vest with me. Riding up I just stuff it in my back pocket.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Awesome pic.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I got hypothermic in July on Washington pass. I will never go into the mountains again without winter gear.


----------

